# Awesome agility with my Dreamer



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

This past weekend we were entered in 4 runs for agility.Dreamer qualified on all 4 runs and all her runs were under 40 seconds,and 2 were in the 20s. She got 3 perfect scores of 100 and 1 of 95. We went home with 2 legs toward our novice jumpers title and a novice standard title. I also received a junior handler award. We had a blast!!! 2 first places and 2 second places. I came home with lots of ribbons. I'll have pics up soon!!! I love my little princess! Gold toe nails and a tiara for her!!!


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

You've done great job! Congratulations!
:flowers:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like you're off to a rockin' start!

Remember, we love pictures and videos! :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sound sd like it would be lots of fun. Congratulations! ?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Dreamer was amazing this weekend. Hopefully her brother was watching lol


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations to you both. Grace and I wish we could be involved too. Might have to set up our own venue.
Eric.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

yay poodle!!! This girl is great!


----------

